

Scaled Distribution in JavaScript: WIP and Open Source - jdawg77
http://codepen.io/kryo2k/pen/NPxVZN

======
jdawg77
Open Source, potentially useful, Javascript to compare attribution models or
other algorithms impact on data visually.

On Codepen, my CTO has been sharing, well, everything.

It's awesome.

Suppose you want to compare various attribution models to your online
marketing, like Google Analytics. It's a bit tricky to get the math right in
Javascript to show how the various algorithms impact the distribution of the
data.

The project has a link to the open source URL on github, but, I still haven't
picked a license type, so, I'm not expecting people to download or contribute
(yet). Also, if you do get curious about the code, any / all feedback welcome
:) It's why I'm here...

and, if you are passionate about open source license types, as I am, and have
wrestled with, "Which one do I pick?" Pointers hugely appreciated. I'm as
anxious about helping build the software as I am about making sure that people
are encouraged and happy to use what we produce.

(go easy; I bruise).

